# roof rack cross bars



## atljohn (Sep 19, 2002)

I want to get some cross bars for my wagon's roof rack but I don't like the Yakima, Thule, and BMW systems because the cross bars sit on top of the existing rails. I'm looking for cross bars that fit between the roof rails (like on Subarus and SUVs.) Are there any cross bars that fit between the rails? I haven't checked MB or Audi. Does anyone know what the cross bars are like on the C wagon or A4 avant and whether they fit the BMW?


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

atljohn said:


> *I want to get some cross bars for my wagon's roof rack but I don't like the Yakima, Thule, and BMW systems because the cross bars sit on top of the existing rails. I'm looking for cross bars that fit between the roof rails (like on Subarus and SUVs.) Are there any cross bars that fit between the rails? I haven't checked MB or Audi. Does anyone know what the cross bars are like on the C wagon or A4 avant and whether they fit the BMW? *


I haven't seen any bars like that for the E46 touring. I'm pretty happy with the Thule stuff on my 325it. It will be even better when I cut the bars down a little bit as I keep whacking my head on the bars when I get out of the car.

Ed


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Does anyone have a roof rack on top of their car?

What kinds do you have?

Thule?
Yakima?
BMW?
Other?

Do they all sit on top of the current rack on the wagon?

Any experience here?


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

rbright said:


> *Does anyone have a roof rack on top of their car?
> 
> What kinds do you have?
> 
> ...


I guess you all just drive your cars, and not bikes.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

i've got thule on mine. not the most elegant, but it was cheap and does the job:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks, Mike, and thanks for the picture. It looks great.

I was wondering if there is anyone out there with the roof rack on their wagon, one that incorporates their existing factory rack with various cross bars.

The cross bars I have seen, all rise above the factory rack, looking similar to the "elevated" look as seen in Mike's picture.

I was wondering if there are any cross bars that are not "raised" higher than the factory bars, but instead are flush, or level with the factory bars.

Thanks.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

oops, well i posted my photo cos you said you wanted to see BMWs with racks on them. but i know you said you had a wagon.

anyway, doesn't the BMW one work with the current roof rack rail on your car?

http://bmwaccessoriesandlifestyleimages.com/accessories/profile2000base.html#

this photo shows one attaching to the stock rails:









i haven't looked at other cars, but i think if your car just came with the side rails, this is the only way to put cross bars on it. i haven't looked at SUVs or whatnot, so i can't be sure... good luck finding a solution.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks again, Mike. I was glad that you responded and posted your first picture, I love seeing a hot coupe any time. It thrills me.


Regarding the second picture with the BMW rack. You see how it sticks out above the factory rack? That is what I was wanting to avoid, finding instead something that went straight across the bars. It doesn't look like that is going to be a possibility as it has to latch onto the other bars somehow.

Thanks a lot for the communication and the pics, I will move forward from here.


----------

